# Pinarello 1st bike suggestions/fakes



## 50ccmx (Sep 19, 2008)

I Am thinking about getting first road bike, right now just riding in woods. All friends say need to be on road to get better endurance. Thinking about new fp Quattro, but have seen this bike on eBay. How can I tell if it's real? Should I go new Quattro or used prince. About the same price for both. Is the prince made in Italy? 

Pinarello Prince | eBay

Here is link to used prince. Thanks


----------



## 50ccmx (Sep 19, 2008)

Just needing someone to shed some light on these two bikes. New to road bikes and pinarello, but don't want trek or specialized like everyone else. I've been mtn biking for about 6 months and have Santa Cruz tallboy. My local(1 hour away) bike shop has the fp Quattro in stock, but they only have one bike. Thanks again.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Like most bikes, Prince is made in Taiwan.
The EBay one is probably legit.
Have you looked through other threads in this forum?


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

That Prince looks completely legit to me. Nice bike, but not a bargain and no warranty or choice of frame size. Beware that Pinas tend to run big.

You can get a leftover 2012 FP4/Quattro with SRAM Force (Rival crankset) from Glory Cycles for $2800, Campy Athena for $3000, DI2 for $4000. Call and talk to Clive and you might be surprised what he can build for you in a Paris for just a tiny bit more. I love my Quattro, but wish I'd done the Paris.


----------



## 50ccmx (Sep 19, 2008)

I decided on the fp quattro, bought a 2012 closeout from glory cycles. So far three rides(75miles) on bike and love it. I like the road a lot better than i thought I would. Mtn bike is collecting dust right now. Really like the di2, but since this is my first road bike don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful, congrats!! Sorry I didn't see your thread sooner to chime in...I would have endorsed your choice on the FP4 though. 

I initially had set my sights on an FP2, then got enamored with the FP4 when I went to the shop....the guy also had a Prince, but I had to draw the line somewhere wrt the $$.

She's a joy to ride. Your bike looks truly stunning.


----------



## 50ccmx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, I liked the prince or the new paris but as you mentioned price just keeps going up. This should be a great first bike for me as I am a beginner. Thanks again for the compliments on the bike.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats, 50ccmx, on your new Quattro. Lovely bike. The DI2 is sweet, very sweet!


----------

